# Probleme beim Update von KDE

## ibaF

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem Rechner Gentoo und Kde (kdebase-meta) installiert.

Seit gemeraumer Zeit bekomme ich bei einem Update folgende Meldung: http://pastebin.com/pq5mTMgg

Ich kann keines der angezeigten Pakte installieren. Ich erhalte bei jedem eine Fehlermeldung.

Weiß jemand von euch woran das liegt?

Mein System:

 *Quote:*   

> schnecki-workstation fabi # uname -a
> 
> Linux schnecki-workstation 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Dec 28 10:50:30 CET 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

lg,

Fabi

EDIT:

```

Hier mal noch meine make.conf:# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X kde qt4 qt3support gtk -gnome cups xinerama oscar hal dbus udev gif dvd dvdr cdr mpeg aac alsa unicode java mmx sse sse2 nls spell gnutls multilib extras sql webkit sqlite mysql bash-completion symlink iphone vim-synta vim-syntax nvidia threads extensions kpathsea"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

LINGUAS="de"

ALSA_CARDS="snd_hda_intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

[/[/code]code]

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., eventuell ist es einfacher und übersichtlicher wenn du zunächst erst mal nur die installierten Qt-libs aktualisierst?

zb via 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-libs/qt-)
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder lösch die Pakete und lasse danach Portage automatisch alles machen:

emerge -C $(qlist -I -C x11-libs/qt-)

----------

## ibaF

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., eventuell ist es einfacher und übersichtlicher wenn du zunächst erst mal nur die installierten Qt-libs aktualisierst?
> 
> zb via 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich hab qt jetzt upgedatet.

Der rechner bootet auch ganz normal, nur kann ich mich jetzt mit KDM nicht mehr anmelden.

Ich bekomme die Meldung,dass KDM einen Fehler verursacht hat.

Über SSH konnte ich mich dann auch nicht mehr anmelden. Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt damit zusammenhängt.

Ich werd heute mittag mal von der live cd booten und in meine Umgebung "chrooten" und die restlichen Paktet auch

updaten.

Wisst ihr woran das sonst noch liegen könnte?

lg,

Fabi

----------

